# Maytag LD7600 Dryer not staying lit



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Could have a bad or dirty flame sensor, could be bad gas valve coils.


----------



## StahlMaster (Mar 18, 2010)

*Maytag LDG7600*



chitownken said:


> Could have a bad or dirty flame sensor, could be bad gas valve coils.


 I'm on my way to check it out. It is a Maytag LDG7600. I have a list of 5 sensors to check. I'll keep you posted on what I find.


----------



## StahlMaster (Mar 18, 2010)

I downloaded a troubleshooting guide from another site and took it with me. The dryer in question is a Maytag LDG7600AAW at least 17 years old. This model has an access door in the front lower right hand corner that allows access to the gas valve and other heat related sensors. I started the dryer and the igniter glowed red and the flame came on as it should. It continued to heat for about a minute then went out. It tried to light once more but failed. I removed the two gas valve coils and checked the ohms. The small coil tested good but the larger one tested bad. I was able to source a set of valves in stock it Millers Maytag in Port Huron, MI for $31.75 for the pair. Before I left to pick them up I rechecked the bad coil and it checked out GOOD, however, when it got warm it failed again. I picked-up the new coils and installed them. It took all of 15 minutes to remove, check and install the coils. The dryer is fixed and heats great. So remember to check your coils when they are both cold and when they warm up. This model would allow you to check the coils while they are still on the valve.
There are two coils – one with three terminals and one with two terminals.
1. Coil with two terminals should have 1220 ± 50 Ohms
2. Coil with three terminals if held with terminals in upper position: 
a) across the left and the middle terminals – 1365 ± 25 Ohms (this tested bad)
b) across the left and the right terminals – 560 ± 25 Ohms
The coils I got were FSP #279834


----------



## StahlMaster (Mar 18, 2010)

Here are a couple of photos of the valve and coils.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Good work. Thanks for sharing your troubleshooting procedure and results.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

StahlMaster said:


> Here are a couple of photos of the valve and coils.


Yep been there done that same dryer! Even same replacement parts. Last time I bought, they came with lifetime replacement.

Simple fix, congrats!


----------

